# Missing issue of Model Engineer



## mnay (Oct 5, 2017)

I am missing Issue 4165 if Model Engineer to complete the plans for a couple of projects, the Gnome Rotary and Croft mill engine.
Does anyone have that issue they would like to sell?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## deeferdog (Oct 5, 2017)

I have it as a PDF. Regards, Peter


----------



## mnay (Apr 23, 2018)

I subscribe the the archive subscription of model engineer.
They are missing issues 4274 and 4275.  Does anyone have access to those issues?


----------



## bruedney (Apr 23, 2018)

They'll be there but the website sometimes loses them - email them and they should be able to fix the links


----------



## mnay (Apr 23, 2018)

I have been working with them on this for 2 months now.  They finally sent a reply that they probably wouldn't be able to fix the archive in the near futures so they added a couple of issues on the tail end.  that does not help me if  am saving the plans that are part of those issues.
Seems like it would not be a big deal, but evidently it is??
Mike


----------



## nodaker (May 31, 2018)

mnay said:


> I am missing Issue 4165 if Model Engineer to complete the plans for a couple of projects, the Gnome Rotary and Croft mill engine.
> Does anyone have that issue they would like to sell?
> Thanks
> Mike


----------



## nodaker (May 31, 2018)

Mike,
please email me so I can send you the pdf files
John


----------



## mnay (May 31, 2018)

Thank you for your offer.  Someone sent it to me already


----------



## lenshep (Jun 1, 2018)

I believe I have it. Built the Croft mill engine some while ago.  Will have a look through my collection


----------

